

Princeton Undergrad Brings Scavenger-Hunt Startup to Boston - rfreierman
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/10/01/princeton-undergrad-brings-scavenger-hunt-startup-to-boston/

======
PeteGroverman
You the man Seth...

